#ubuntu-us-md 2014-07-08
<ruthalice> hello
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-07-06
<ron__> Hello
<cryptodan_laptop> hello
<ron__> Hello to everyone online
<ron__> We will get started in a few minutes
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-07-07
<ron__> This is an open discussion tonight.
<ron__> If you have not already done so please complete our survey regarding future meetings topics and ideas on our website http://ubuntu-maryland.org
<ron__> The alpha version of Ubuntu 15.10 using kernel 4 was released for download and testing last week
<ron__> Are there any questions
<cryptodan_laptop> I have been using Kernel 4.0 on Mint 17.1 XFCE and its nice
<ron__> What new features have you discovered using it
<cryptodan_laptop> Nothing really compared to 3.1x Kernels but it is faster and has enhanced gaming on the linux desktop
<ron__> That sounds good
<ron__> Is startup also faster
<cryptodan_laptop> I cant really tell as I have a core i7 4ghz with 32gigs of RAM and 1terabyte SSD's
<ron__> That's a nice machine
<ron__> Why mint vs ubuntu
<cryptodan_laptop> I was having progression in slowness issues on ubuntu, and read and article on Ars about speediness and stability of Mint and thought id try it out and have been impressed
<ron__> Are you using Mint that is based on Debian or Ubuntu
<cryptodan_laptop> Ubuntu
<ron__> I am glad it is working for you.
<cryptodan_laptop> I would recommend giving it a try and seeing how it performs for you.
<ron__> Please complete our survey if you have not done so
<cryptodan_laptop> completed
<ron__> Thanks for your input
<cryptodan_laptop> you are welcome
<ron__> Please plan to attend our next meeting at Catonsville CCBC campus on July 25
<cryptodan_laptop> I will try to
<ron__> Have you attended past meetings
<cryptodan_laptop> No I haven't and would like to I will see how busy that day is with work and school going on
<ron__> Our meetings are on Saturdays to try to accommodate as many as possible
<cryptodan_laptop> How long are the meetings on average?
<ron__> Typically from 1 pm to about 2:30 pm
<cryptodan_laptop> I think I can make that time work
<ron__> Great
<ron__> Do you work in the IT field
<cryptodan_laptop> Yes I do, as an IT Specialist with the USAF at www.dc3.mil performing technical analysis of intrusions
<ron__> Are you using Linux at work
<cryptodan_laptop> yes on my open source research machine
<ron__> Which distro
<cryptodan_laptop> Mint 17.1
<ron__> Ok
<ron__> I take it that you heard about this irc meeting on one of the mailing lists
<ron__> Which one
<cryptodan_laptop> I was a previous Ubuntu user and found this room on the ubuntu.com site and wiki I think
<ron__> Ok, please join our ubuntu-maryland.org list. There is a link on our website
<cryptodan_laptop> done
<ron__> Is there any other questions or comments before we end this session
<cryptodan_laptop> Not at this time
<ron__> Sorry lost power for a second
<ron__> Good night
<cryptodan_laptop> have a good night
